# Honking Vizsla has his first home bath! Shampoo preferences?



## Tulip

Semper came home from the dog walker today absolutely stinking!!! He'd rolled in and eaten some kind of delight!! Wow - took my breath away, gag. He normally goes to a groomers to get washed, but I couldn't hang around with him honking my house out, so I walked to the pet shop and bought a bottle of dog shampoo and came home and did his first bath!

He's never been allowed upstairs, so was instantly perturbed by my guiding him up the staircase, but to be fair, it went pretty well from there. He was a bit shaky, but actually seemed to enjoy it. I ran about a third of a bath with water just cooler than skin temp. and frothed him up. Took a while to dry after, but now he's smelling sweet on the outside... just bad breath and killer bum burps to deal with until it's out of his system!!

Having seen how easy it is, I think I'll be bathing him at home again. The pet shop opened about 5 shampoos for me to choose from, I'm planning to go back and get a coconut type one as it smelt good, today I went for a more efficient looking Johnson's "Velvet Coat" and he feels lovely and silky.

*Does anyone have a favourite shampoo?* We hardly ever take him to the groomers, but now I've seen how easy it is, I'd go for it from home again. It was quite alarming to see just how much dirt and sand came out of his coat ???


----------



## Kailua

Hi...
I'm surprised that you never thought about bathing Semper yourself. Their coats are short and don't require much work to wash. You'll be saving yourself a lot of money. 
My dogs have sensitive skin so my vet suggested that I use Hexadene shampoo (Virbac) that would soothe their skin
when they ran through the grass. The conditioner that I would put on them is Epi-soothe (vVrbac) with their coats feeling so silky smooth...


----------



## JillandDan

We bath Holley ourselves as well since they have such a short coat. We use a sensitive skin dog shampoo since we read that V's have very delicate skin. No perfumes or anything.


----------



## willbill59

Stay away from the bounce shampoo and conditioner. It says it relaxes the dog while bathing, but it doesn't say that it will make him itchy. I have switched to an oatmeal based shampoo, and it has made a huge differance.


----------



## KashagLake

we just use johnsons baby shampoo...never had any problems and she smells sooo good after!!


----------



## peppermintpatty

We use the "Fresh N Clean." You can get at any pet store with a ton of varieties (oatmeal, baby powder, etc). It keeps them smelling good for at least two weeks.

My 17 yr old son washed our Weim when I was out of town (why? IDK ) and said she smelled like a baby walking by. ;D


----------



## datacan

I'll second the Johnsons baby shampoo, and we even used leftover cat shampoo without problems.


----------



## gunnr

Yeah, they can get into some stuff, and blow you out of the house.

We use Mycodex,and Johnson's Baby shampoo also. Getting them to stand still is a different story.
I use the tail gate of the truck and have to cross tie them like a horse to the truck tie downs. Gunnr just kind of deals with it. Tika fights to the bitter end. She is one stubborn girl, strong too!


----------



## mswhipple

I use puppy shampoo on Willie, even though he sure isn't a puppy! The bottle says "extra gentle, tearless, cleans & conditions... delicate jasmine scent."

Mostly, I like the "tearless" factor, because I know from personal experience that it stings when you get shampoo in your eyes! I think I will probably always use puppy shampoo on him.


----------



## SandraDee

I've only had to give Scout a real good lathery bath once because he rolled in something rather disgusting. We just used e same shampoo I use for my kids (its not Johson and Johnson but something similar and tearless). Didn't have any problems with dried out skin, itchiness or anything like that, and he smelled like strawberries afterwards


----------



## GinjaNinja

OOooooh - mine love fox poo. One week she did it 4 days running . . . Johnson's baby is great - plus we had a hot tap put in outside & wash her in hand hot water (ie; quite a bit warmer than luke warm, but not 'hot'). Dog's have a slightly higher temperature than us & she really likes it warm. Although she isn't a huge fan of water - she will just stand still whilst I lather her up & then water her w/ the watering cans.

One great tip - a bit of vinegar in the rinse water - it really kills the smell of whatever they love to roll in. You don't need enough so they smell like a fish 'n chip shop - just a good splash. They like the taste of it too.

Then there is the game of rubbing her down with the towel - then she needs a cuddly coat on, and to get into her sleeping bag for a boil-in-the-bag-dog session until she feels she is warm enough again . . .


----------

